# The peaceful home birth of Falko.



## hot tea

I went into labour last night around two in the morning, after getting up for a pee. As I was already four cm dilated, it happened fast. I immediately woke my OH up and told him it was happening, and called my mom to pick up our son. After he was on his way, we started setting up the pool and called the midwife.

Honestly... My birth story is very uneventful. After my birth pool was set up, I got in, drank tea, loads of water, and listened to meditation/ocean sounds. It was absolutely peaceful. It didn't feel like pain, just pressure. 


At around 5:30 I felt like pushing, but it turned out it was only my water bags which were REFUSING to rupture, the membranes were so thick. I was eight cm. My midwife manually broke my water, and within three or four contractions I was at ten cm dilated and ready to push. 

Pushing was a lot more painful for me than contractions, by far. It was so, so, SO surreal. I could feel his entire body turn with each push, trying to get out. I have never felt so vunerable and connected to anyone or anything in my life. That being said, his head came fully out but I was incapable of pushing the rest of him - my urge to push went completely away. After his head was delivered, all my heavy contractions stopped. My midwives literally grabbed me, yanked me out of the pool and had me on all fours... And out he came, easily. He just needed a bit of help.

They immediately put him on my bare back (on all fours, remember) then to my chest after a few moments. He was, and is, perfect. I did not tear at all. He was born at 6:12 in the morning.

I had the ultimate birth I planned for. SO worth the wait.

My OH was... Just... Amazing through the process. I can't explain what an anchor he was for me! he said I made it very easy for him, for literally all I did was breathe through the contractions. But still. I am very happy.

Falko weighs 9 lbs and half an oz.

https://hphotos-iad1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/328660_2590263798933_1324759268_4336229_1614931756_o.jpg


----------



## sequeena

He's beautiful, well done and I'm very glad you got the birth you wanted :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

He is gorgeous and such a nice birth story :flower:


----------



## OliveMartini

:cloud9:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Congrats!!!


----------



## robinator

Congratulations, he is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## fides

BEAUTIFUL birth story!!! congratulations!! i'm so happy for you after that long wait!!


----------



## FirstLadyM

Such a peaceful birth story. Glad it all turned out exactly how you planned. Worth the wait. He's such a cutie too.


----------



## cupcakemomma

What a beautiful birth story, hot tea <3 He is so darling, I am so happy for you! You'll be missed in third tri, but hopefully we'll see you on the other side :) Congrats!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! Glad you got the birth you wanted :)


----------



## neadyda

Congratulations :)

He weighs the same as my LO did when he was born but I tore ever so badly

He is a beautiful baby x


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! I'm so glad the birth went smoothly. He is absolutely beautiful!!:flower:


----------



## kellyb

Wow! I'm so happy for you and your growing family. And I'm so relieved for you. Now, I just hope mine goes as well. Beautiful birth story, and an inspiration to all the natural birth ladies!


----------



## chobette

Congratulations! He's very precious, thanks for updating!! xx


----------



## NDH

Congrats on such a lovely birth experience :cloud9:


----------



## queenlavera

What a lovely birth story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvmyfam

Thank you for sharing your wonderful birth story! He is just beautiful! He looks like other little one :) Congrats!


----------



## aam310

What a perfect little boy :) and you are amazing!


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations hes lovely x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Great to hear you had a lovely birth! He is gorgeous .. I am hoping to use a birthing pool next time around, so I may ask you a few questions here & there :)


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations! Such a perfect birth, can I have it please ha ha ! He's just gorgeous.


----------



## lalos 30

he is absolutley gorgeous massive congrats hun x


----------



## Blah11

sounds like a dream labour!

he's so cute :cloud9: Well done X


----------



## pipsbabybean

massive congrats hot tea.. amazing!! x


----------



## princess_bump

amazing :cloud9: massive congratulations :D


----------



## Speccy

Lovely birth story - congratulations!! He is beautiful!


----------



## nicb26

Congratulations, sounds like an amazing birth! :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni


----------



## Tizy

Wow, amazing birth story! I'm hoping for an uncomplicated home birth anytime now. Congrats he is truly beautiful X


----------



## Hayley90

he's gorgeous!! well done on an amazing birth - now you can start using your cloth and carriers!! xxx


----------



## mama et bebe

Wow what a lovely birth story. He is gorgeous Congratulations! Xx


----------



## roseyblossom

Ohh my god he is gorgeous!! Congratulations! And what a peaceful and pleasant birth story too woohoo :D xx


----------



## Catherine896

Massive congrats, he is gorgeous!

xx


----------



## modo

Wow congratulations. What a beautiful birth story :cloud9: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lisa1981

Congrats hot tea so pleased you got the birth you wanted, sounds amazing. Falko is so adorable. Lx


----------



## allaboard

yey, been looking out for your story for a week! well done, congrats, he's gorgeous! (so, anyway, DID you poo in the pool like you feared?!)


----------



## ONoez2010

Aww congrats that's such a beautiful story! He's gorgeous


----------



## hot tea

Not a single drop of poo! All that trouble for nothing! Thank you everyone!!!

41 weeks
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/6dc40907.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/2583fc87.jpg

1 day post partum
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/a21b64e1.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/83c431dc.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

What a lovely birth story and Falko is beautiful xx


----------



## tink23

Congratulations, he is sooo beautiful. Sounds like a lovely birth. Well done you :)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

what an admirable birth story congrats! He's gorgeous!


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :)


----------



## tmt

What a handsome little man you have, congratulations on having the perfect home birth you hoped for. 

I hope you, baby Falko, DH and DS are doing well and getting used to life with your little one.


----------



## HellBunny

Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Green Glitter

He is so beautiful! Congrats, Hot Tea! :hugs:


----------



## aley28

He is very handsome! Congratulations!!

Also, looking pretty good at 1 day postpartum! :thumbup:


----------



## lhancock90

Welldone you! Beautiful little boy :):hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Well done and congratulations!!


----------



## we can't wait

Well done & congratulations! :hugs:
I'm glad you had an amazing birth experience!


----------



## maratobe

oh wow how gorgeous sweetie congratulations xx


----------



## olivetree83

Hot tea! 

So happy to hear that your homebirth experience was so beautiful. I look up to women who can do what you did...I have zero pain tolerance...I wish I had your strength! 

Falko is so handsome and I love the name, incredible. Without knowing you very well I somehow know that it suits you and your family. 

You're looking fabulous post partum and I wish you and your little family the very best. 

Keep in touch
Love, 
Hollie


----------



## dani_tinks

Congratulations, he's gorgeous.


----------



## sophxx

Congratulations x


----------



## vaniilla

congrats hun sounds like you had a lovely labour, he's gorgeous!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Congratulations! Look at him!!!!!! He is just adorable! x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww he is gorgeous! Huge congrats hun x x x


----------



## sun

Congratulations!! :hugs: Your birth story sound similar to mine in so many ways! Beautiful! xxx
Little Falko is gorgeous.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yayy so glad to read this! 
How lovely you got the birth you wanted and welcome baby falko!!! 

He's adorable congratulations & well done xx


----------



## ka_ox

Your birth story sounds really good!  I'm glad it all went okay.

And your son looks gorgeous too 

:flow: xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Awww! Congrats!


----------



## Maman

aww thats so lovely to hear! congratulations hes absolutely adorable and it sounds liek you did really well in labour so well done :) xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats! He's perfect :flower:


----------



## MissMamma

just wanted to add my [belated] congratulations. such a beautiful birth story


----------



## kerrie24

Glad you had the kind of birth you wanted,he is beautiful.


----------



## DrGomps

what a nice story!! congrats!! impressive that you didn't tear with a 9 lber!!


----------



## flippityflop

Completely missed this, congratulations!


----------



## katerdid

Congrats!! How wonderful you had exactly the birth experience you wanted!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations!


----------

